
The 25% Discount that Cost Us $12,000 (Plus, a Big Announcement) - ph0rque
http://www.groovehq.com/blog/discounting
======
eterm
I'm confused, the article starts with "Don't do heavy discounting, don't give
away your stuff too easily" then ends up "Here's a load of discounts!".

What was the message you wanted to give?

~~~
mcintyre1994
They did say extended free trials did work for them, and while I struggle to
believe long-term free users convert better than discounted users, that's what
their data says. Most of their offers seem to be very extended free trials.

------
timje1
These article titles are very link-baity, regardless of their relevance to HN.

